# Dr Baker's Pain Relief Bottle



## sparkklepaint (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm new to the club. []
 I picked this up at a flea market the other day and was curious if anyone knows anything about it.  The seam ends at the lip so I'm assumed it's pre-1900 but not completely sure.  The front says Dr Baker's Pain Relief, the left side says Keokuk Iowa, and the right side says S.F. Baker & Co.  All in caps.


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Apparently this was an indigestion remedy:

 "S. F. Baker of Keokuk, Iowa, manufactured and sold proprietary medicines in the rural Midwest from the 1880s until 1943. Baker's Relief Medicine, an indigestion remedy, was just one product in a line which included pain relief medicine, liniment, cosmetics, kitchen spices and extracts, and pain cures for cows and horses."  (from http://www.uihealthcare.com/depts/medmuseum/galleryexhibits/centuryofcaring/collegeofpharmacy/08objects.html)

 Your bottle was apparently made prior to 1905.  Some more info (from www.fohbc.org/PDF_Files/MedBotts_July2003.pdf):

 â€œ...the Baker medicine bottles from Keokuk are perhaps one of the most familiar medicine bottles associatedwith Iowa. Dr. Samuel F. Baker established the company in 1868 as a manufacturer of patent medicines. By the middle of the 1880s, their company was manufacturing no less than 15 individual medicinal products along with a full line of flavoring extracts and spices. The newer bottles used by S. F. Baker & Co. are side embossed only, but the earlier examples prior to 1905 all used individual bottles for each specific liniment. All examples are aqua except for the Dr. Baker's Tonic Laxative, which used an amber bottle. While the range of products that they made was extensive, there is no record of this company ever producing a bitters product.â€


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Corrected link:

 http://www.fohbc.org/PDF_Files/MedBotts_July2003.pdf


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 25, 2012)

That looks like it may be an early version of the medicine.
 Can you post a closeup of the lip and the bottom?


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 25, 2012)

Relative to above post, I dug an early variation of "Baker's/Turkish/Liniment" with no other embossing but believed to be from Keokuk as was dug an hour's drive away. Has key mold and a slight drip in the applied lip. Dug in context to the early start of the company in a late 1860's- early 70's pit. Maybe pettydigger from southern Iowa can chime in on scarcity? Anyone? Apology in advance for hitchhiking on the post.....Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 25, 2012)

The key mold....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 25, 2012)

So I thought.....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 25, 2012)

the applied top....


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 25, 2012)

> Baker's/Turkish/Liniment" with no other embossing but believed to be from Keokuk


 
 correct , there is a later bottle embossed  *Dr Baker's Turkish Liniment  S. F. Baker & Company, Keokuk IA*




> late 1860's- early 70's pit.


 That is what I would expect the age of the bottle is.


----------

